# Swift 664



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

we have just ordered our new motorhome swift escape 664 taking delivery of it April May time has anyone one info on this motor home 

Thanks


----------



## curlycornflake (Nov 18, 2009)

_ We ordered 664 in October at the NEC still waiting delivery - looking forward to using it_


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

There is a video here from the Caravan Channel review

Caravan Channel Video

and the swift website incase you haven't been on it

Swift Escape

The Motorhome Motorcaravan Monthly magazine and the like did some reviews from midway 2009 so you might be able to get back issues.


----------



## greendiesel (Nov 5, 2009)

HI we are picking up on Friday morning our new swift Escape 686
same range, I will keep you posted on hand over. 

thank


----------



## peterandclare (May 16, 2006)

we are picking up our swift escape 664(fixed bed) on tuesday next

this will replace an excellent adria van m and will save us making the bed up every night

roll on

pete


----------

